

Changing the world. one Bitcoin donation at a time - wollit
http://wollit.com
howdy,<p>bitcoin is an incredible force for good.<p>instant, free, cross-border, p2p payments are a real game-changer.<p>what better way to leverage bitcoin&#x27;s innovative potential than by creating a bitcoin charity donation platform.<p>a place where anyone can list a worthwhile cause and people across the world can support it directly and immediately.<p>it&#x27;s still very early but we&#x27;re happy to announce v1 of wollit.<p>we&#x27;ve listed a few causes to get things going, such as Andreas&#x27; Donations for Dorian, and Jimmy Wales&#x27; Wikipedia Foundation address.<p>please take a look, give us your feedback and list some causes you think worthwhile.<p>thanks!<p>Team Wollit
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wollit.com
======
wollit
howdy,

bitcoin is an incredible force for good.

instant, free, cross-border, p2p payments are a real game-changer.

what better way to leverage bitcoin's innovative potential than by creating a
bitcoin charity donation platform.

a place where anyone can list a worthwhile cause and people across the world
can support it directly and immediately.

it's still very early but we're happy to announce v1 of wollit.

we've listed a few causes to get things going, such as Andreas' Donations for
Dorian, and Jimmy Wales' Wikipedia Foundation address.

please take a look, give us your feedback and list some causes you think
worthwhile.

thanks!

